# to take (in the sense of "conduire/mener")



## Sanman

To take is أخذ, but how do you say "She took him home." or "She took him to school."? Do you use قاد instead?


----------



## Romeel

We use أخذ

أخذَتَهُ إلى المدرسة = She took him to school

أخذتُهُ إلى المدرسة = I took him to school


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Salut,

Pour conduire/mener il y a aussi le verbe أَوْصَلَ :

 je l'ai conduit chez le docteur    أَوْصَلْتُهُ إلى الطَّبيبِ
cette route conduit à la ville    هَذا الطَّريقُ يوصِلُ إلى المَدينةِ

Source : https://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais-arabe/conduire/8492


----------



## Abu Talha

In Classical Arabic I think ذهب ب would be used as opposed to أخذ

ذَهَبَتْ به إلى البيت

Other verbs used for "to go" like انطلق can also be used depending on the exact meaning desired.


----------



## Romeel

ذَهَبَتُ به 

I don't think it means _*I took him to*_

*ذهب بـ *has a different meaning
*ذهب ببصره* أي سلبه إياه


we can say ذَهَبَتُ معه إلى البيت but again it has different meaning than *took*


----------



## Abu Talha

Romeel said:


> ذَهَبَتُ به
> 
> I don't think it means _*I took him to*_


Here are some instances I found:

قَالَ سَمِعْتُ النُّعْمَانَ بْنَ بَشِيرٍ، يَقُولُ ذَهَبَ بِي أَبِي إِلَى النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم يُشْهِدُهُ عَلَى شَىْءٍ أَعْطَانِيهِ
Sunan an-Nasa'i 3685 - The Book of Presents -  كتاب النحل - Sunnah.com - Sayings and Teachings of Prophet Muhammad (صلى الله عليه و سلم)

أَخْبَرَنَا سُوَيْدُ بْنُ نَصْرٍ، قَالَ أَنْبَأَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ، عَنِ ابْنِ أَبِي ذِئْبٍ، عَنْ سَعِيدٍ الْمَقْبُرِيِّ، عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ مِهْرَانَ، أَنَّ أَبَا هُرَيْرَةَ، قَالَ سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقُولُ ‏ "‏ إِذَا وُضِعَ الرَّجُلُ الصَّالِحُ عَلَى سَرِيرِهِ قَالَ قَدِّمُونِي قَدِّمُونِي وَإِذَا وُضِعَ الرَّجُلُ - يَعْنِي السُّوءَ - عَلَى سَرِيرِهِ قَالَ يَا وَيْلِي أَيْنَ تَذْهَبُونَ بِي ‏"‏ ‏.‏
Sunan an-Nasa'i 1908 - The Book of Funerals -  كتاب الجنائز - Sunnah.com - Sayings and Teachings of Prophet Muhammad (صلى الله عليه و سلم)

حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو غَسَّانَ، مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَمْرٍو زُنَيْجٌ حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو تُمَيْلَةَ، حَدَّثَنَا خَالِدُ بْنُ عُبَيْدٍ، حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ بُرَيْدَةَ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ، قَالَ ذَهَبَ بِي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ إِلَى مَوْضِعٍ بِالْبَادِيَةِ قَرِيبٍ مِنْ مَكَّةَ
Sunan Ibn Majah 4067 - Tribulations -  كتاب الفتن  - Sunnah.com - Sayings and Teachings of Prophet Muhammad (صلى الله عليه و سلم)



Romeel said:


> we can say ذَهَبَتُ معه إلى البيت but again it has different meaning than *took*


Yes, I agree. That would me "She went with him|"


----------



## Romeel

Abu Talha said:


> Here are some instances I found:
> 
> قَالَ سَمِعْتُ النُّعْمَانَ بْنَ بَشِيرٍ، يَقُولُ ذَهَبَ بِي أَبِي إِلَى النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم يُشْهِدُهُ عَلَى شَىْءٍ أَعْطَانِيهِ
> Sunan an-Nasa'i 3685 - The Book of Presents -  كتاب النحل - Sunnah.com - Sayings and Teachings of Prophet Muhammad (صلى الله عليه و سلم)
> 
> أَخْبَرَنَا سُوَيْدُ بْنُ نَصْرٍ، قَالَ أَنْبَأَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ، عَنِ ابْنِ أَبِي ذِئْبٍ، عَنْ سَعِيدٍ الْمَقْبُرِيِّ، عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ مِهْرَانَ، أَنَّ أَبَا هُرَيْرَةَ، قَالَ سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقُولُ ‏ "‏ إِذَا وُضِعَ الرَّجُلُ الصَّالِحُ عَلَى سَرِيرِهِ قَالَ قَدِّمُونِي قَدِّمُونِي وَإِذَا وُضِعَ الرَّجُلُ - يَعْنِي السُّوءَ - عَلَى سَرِيرِهِ قَالَ يَا وَيْلِي أَيْنَ تَذْهَبُونَ بِي ‏"‏ ‏.‏
> Sunan an-Nasa'i 1908 - The Book of Funerals -  كتاب الجنائز - Sunnah.com - Sayings and Teachings of Prophet Muhammad (صلى الله عليه و سلم)
> 
> حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو غَسَّانَ، مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَمْرٍو زُنَيْجٌ حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو تُمَيْلَةَ، حَدَّثَنَا خَالِدُ بْنُ عُبَيْدٍ، حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ بُرَيْدَةَ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ، قَالَ ذَهَبَ بِي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ إِلَى مَوْضِعٍ بِالْبَادِيَةِ قَرِيبٍ مِنْ مَكَّةَ
> Sunan Ibn Majah 4067 - Tribulations -  كتاب الفتن  - Sunnah.com - Sayings and Teachings of Prophet Muhammad (صلى الله عليه و سلم)
> 
> 
> Yes, I agree. That would me "She went with him|"


I didn't say it is wrong! Also Note: The speaker in all of these examples is not the doer

أنا أتكلم عن ذهبتُ به وليس ذهب بي 

لكن عموما الموضوع جدلي بامتياز ممكن أخذه أو ردّه


----------



## Mahaodeh

Romeel said:


> *ذهب بـ *has a different meaning
> *ذهب ببصره* أي سلبه إياه


له نفس المعنى. ذهب ببصره معناه سلبه إياه، ومعنى سلبه هو أخذه.

ذهب ببصره أي أخذه منه



Abu Talha said:


> يَقُولُ ذَهَبَ بِي أَبِي إِلَى النَّبِيِّ


أي أخذني أبي إلى الرسول

يا ويلي أين تذهبون بي = يا ويلي أين تأخذونني

وهلم جرا


----------



## Ali Smith

In Classical Arabic you _never_ come across أَخَذَ يَأْخُذُ in the sense of 'to convey' (French: _conduire/mener_; Spanish: _llevar_; German: _bringen_). It is only used in the sense of 'to lay hold of with one's hand' (French: _prendre_; Spanish: _tomar_; German: _nehmen_).

However, in English both _conduire/mener_ and _prendre_ translate to _to take_, and it is probably under the influence of English that أَخَذَ يَأْخُذُ has acquired the sense of _conduire/mener_ in MSA. Thus, one of my MSA textbooks contained the following sentence:

خُذْنِيْ إلَى الْمَطَارِ مِنْ فَضْلِكَ
Take me to the airport.

Such a sentence would have been unacceptable in Classical Arabic.


----------



## Mahaodeh

Ali Smith said:


> In Classical Arabic you _never_ come across أَخَذَ يَأْخُذُ in the sense of 'to convey'


I have not read something that supports this claim but I also don’t recall a place in CA where it was used with that meaning. I am inclined to agree but I don’t think we can say that for sure.



Ali Smith said:


> It is only used in the sense of 'to lay hold of with one's hand'


This I definitely do not agree with, the Quran alone has at least six or seven other meanings.


Ali Smith said:


> However, in English both _conduire/mener_ and _prendre_ translate to _to take_, and it is probably under the influence of English that أَخَذَ يَأْخُذُ has acquired the sense of _conduire/mener_ in MSA.


I suppose we need more research to know how this meaning came to be, but I think this meaning pre-dates any contact with English.

I am inclined to believe that some of the earliest signs of this meaning (assuming it didn’t exist) can actually be found in Classical Arabic, for example:
فَأَخَذْنَاهُ وَجُنُودَهُ فَنَبَذْنَاهُمْ فِي الْيَمِّ - القصص
خُذُوهُ فَاعْتِلُوهُ إِلَىٰ سَوَاءِ الْجَحِيمِ - الدخان
خُذُوهُ فَغُلُّوهُ - الحاقة

They may have not meant: أوصل in the same way that خذني إلى المطار would mean, but it does mean “to convey” or “to transport” albeit in a specific way. The new meaning may simply have been an extension to this one.


----------



## raamez

Ali Smith said:


> In Classical Arabic you _never_ come across أَخَذَ يَأْخُذُ in the sense of 'to convey' (French: _conduire/mener_; Spanish: _llevar_; German: _bringen_).


Because Arabic uses جاء ب for this which became جاب in dialects!


Ali Smith said:


> However, in English both _conduire/mener_ and _prendre_ translate to _to take_, and it is probably under the influence of English that أَخَذَ يَأْخُذُ has acquired the sense of _conduire/mener_ in MSA. Thus, one of my MSA textbooks contained the following sentence:
> 
> خُذْنِيْ إلَى الْمَطَارِ مِنْ فَضْلِكَ
> Take me to the airport.
> 
> Such a sentence would have been unacceptable in Classical Arabic.


If something didn't exist in classical Arabic then this doesn't always have automatically to be a recent influence from English or French. I am absolutly sure people used to say خدني معك عالسوق before the English set a foot in the ME.


----------



## 𒍝𒊑𒈾 𒂵𒉿𒀉

You will not in a million years find the word أخذ used to mean to take someone somewhere in Classical Arabic.


----------



## Romeel

𒍝𒊑𒈾 𒂵𒉿𒀉 said:


> You will not in a million years find the word أخذ used to mean to take someone somewhere in Classical Arabic.


القرآن: ما من دابة إلا هو آخذ بناصيتها إن ربي على صراط مستقيم
الحديث: قال الله: فخذ _بيد_ أخيك وأدخله الجنة

الشعر
هذا الشريف أضلني ... بعد الهداية والنظر
فيقال خذ بيد الشريـ ... ـف فمستقر كما سقر


----------



## Mahaodeh

𒍝𒊑𒈾 𒂵𒉿𒀉 said:


> You will not in a million years find the word أخذ used to mean to take someone somewhere in Classical Arabic.


Wow, you must be very sure, do you have a source for your confidence?


----------



## Derakhshan

raamez said:


> Because Arabic uses جاء ب for this which became جاب in dialects!


At least in the Gulf, "take" as in "I took him to school" is ودّى

ودّيته المدرسة


----------



## Hemza

Derakhshan said:


> At least in the Gulf, "take" as in "I took him to school" is ودّى
> 
> ودّيته المدرسة


Same in Morocco : ادّيته للمدرسة


----------



## Derakhshan

Hemza said:


> Same in Morocco : ادّيته للمدرسة


Wow, so ودّى is just أدّى with the ء > و shift, I don't know how I never noticed that before


----------



## Hemza

Actually the أ is very light, almost not pronounced as if we were saying دّيته  and yes, it is the same verb. It means "to lead someone somewhere/to take something/someone somewhere". It is different from the Egyptian use for instance (we don't use it to say "give me").


----------



## fenakhay

Hemza said:


> Same in Morocco : ادّيته للمدرسة


There is also: عبّى (3abba)

عبيته للمدرسة عالنبوري (3abbītu l-el-madrasa 3a-n-nabbūri, I took him to school in the very early morning)


----------

